# Wee one waking up in the middle of the night..help!



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi

My dh and I would like some advice/help please..!!

Our wee one started nursery a month ago, she is 21mths old, up until starting she has slept 12hrs straight through most of the time. Which was amazing   

But since starting, and I am sure it is not a coincidence she has gone to sleep fine but wakes up about 4 or 5 nights a week around 3am and is not settling again until about 5. She had still been in a gro bag so wondered if she needed more room so we bought a duvet for her cot on Saturday. She slept 12hrs straight but then last night away from 3-5.30am. She loves nursery and waves bye to me and blows me kisses and staff say she has been fine. She is there 3 days a week.

Any tips...??

Thank you so much from a very tired mummy...  

xx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi
There is nothing worse than broken sleep, ay   

What do you do with her when she wakes? I would not get her out of her cot unless really distressed, sooth her, tell her its 'sleepy time', give her whatever comforters she has and leave the room, if she cries again, repeat the process.

It may just be a phase whilst she settles into her new routine. 

  I hope she settles down again soon. 

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiya

As Wynnster has suggested , try not to remove her from her cot, just offer her comfort and reassuring wordsm, you may have to keep repeating it for a few nights until she can get out of the pattern of waking. 

Sleep deprivation is not nice, W hasn't slept a full night since birth and he was three two weeks ago! 

Hope she settles soon

x


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you. We do leave her in the cot unless extremely distressed. She slept really well last night, so here's hoping tonight is the same!

x


----------

